# A toast to Pete Seegar



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Whilst I did not particulary enjoy Pete's own performances of his songs, nevertheless, the songs themselves are lovely. A great American who stood up for his country. He will be much missed.

Try this delightful Marlene Dietrich take on one of Seegar's most famous ditties:


----------



## BigRudie (Jan 26, 2014)

I awoke this morning to a message from a friend breaking the news about Pete's death. I always love Seeger and his music, and I believe the world is a better place for him having been a part of it. May he rest in peace.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

In honor of the passing of Mr. Seeger, the State of the Union drinking game has been ammended as follows;

Every time the Democrat Party chamber breaks out in "We shall overcome" take two drinks.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Pete was a capital-C Communist to the core and generally had some really bad political ideas (Russian Jews, anyone?), but I thoroughly enjoy his contributions to folk music nevertheless.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I am saddened by his death. I heard Pete Seeger sing at meetings and demonstrations. Over the years I took my children to many of his concerts. They grew up listening to his records. 

We are all better off for his having lived. He had to die eventually. I am just glad he lasted as long as he did.

Gurdon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pete Seeger walked a unique path through life, frequently breaking his own trail. Never agreed with his politics, but certainly enjoyed the fruits of his art/music! May he rest in peace.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Pete Seeger walked a unique path through life, frequently breaking his own trail. *Never agreed with his politics*, but certainly enjoyed the fruits of his art/music! May he rest in peace.


I've noticed that many Americans that are not Polish, Korean, Cuban, Vietnamese, and I'm sure there are others, have the luxury of not agreeing with a Communist's politics.

But those of us who are, loathe them.

He can light his hero Stalin's cigar in Hell.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ And to think I welcomed you back after your little 'holiday'. :devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ And to think I welcomed you back after your little 'holiday'. :devil:


For that, dear Sir, you shall always occupy as special place in my heart!!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

One's private mistakes are seldom publicized broadly; one's political mistakes often are.

RIP


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> One's private mistakes are seldom publicized broadly; one's political mistakes often are.
> 
> RIP


Seeger never made mistakes, in his view. A reasonable person would have backtracked a bit during and after the Holocaust whereas Seeger was out singing tunes in Yiddish about how great Russia was to the Jews and how Stalin gave them land and set them up with farms in Crimea. No "Oops" no "oh, sorry that was wrong." The closest he came was when they put out Songs for John Doe after the Hitler-Stalin pact (an album about how great peace was and how FDR and Imperial Britain were the only things to worry about, not benign powers like USSR or Hitler's Germany) and then recalled the album after Hitler broke the pact and invaded Russia. But, that wasn't a mea culpa moment, that was Seeger, being a good communist, and following the whims of the party leaders. They wanted peace, he wanted peace - they wanted war, he wanted war, too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> A great American who stood up for his country.





Tilton said:


> Seeger never made mistakes, in his view. A reasonable person would have backtracked a bit during and after the Holocaust whereas Seeger was out singing tunes in Yiddish about how great Russia was to the Jews and how Stalin gave them land and set them up with farms in Crimea. No "Oops" no "oh, sorry that was wrong." The closest he came was when they put out Songs for John Doe after the Hitler-Stalin pact (an album about how great peace was and how FDR and Imperial Britain were the only things to worry about, not benign powers like USSR or Hitler's Germany) and then recalled the album after Hitler broke the pact and invaded Russia. But, that wasn't a mea culpa moment, that was Seeger, being a good communist, and following the whims of the party leaders. They wanted peace, he wanted peace - they wanted war, he wanted war, too.


Do either of you plan on reconciling these statements??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Just a thought, 
but you do realize that it really doesn't require any courage of one's convictions or even indicate good character on the part of any of us to kick at the corpse, after a person has died. It seems so much more macho to address those differences directly when the person remains of this body and can defend their beliefs. Please, try to be the best that your respective Mama's wished you to be!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Seeger never made mistakes, in his view. A reasonable person would have backtracked a bit during and after the Holocaust whereas Seeger was out singing tunes in Yiddish about how great Russia was to the Jews and how Stalin gave them land and set them up with farms in Crimea. No "Oops" no "oh, sorry that was wrong." The closest he came was when they put out Songs for John Doe after the Hitler-Stalin pact (an album about how great peace was and how FDR and Imperial Britain were the only things to worry about, not benign powers like USSR or Hitler's Germany) and then recalled the album after Hitler broke the pact and invaded Russia. But, that wasn't a mea culpa moment, that was Seeger, being a good communist, and following the whims of the party leaders. They wanted peace, he wanted peace - they wanted war, he wanted war, too.


Perhaps, perhaps.

However, Seeger refused to kowtow before McCarthy. So I say again - a great American who stood up for his country.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Perhaps, perhaps.
> 
> However, Seeger refused to kowtow before McCarthy. So I say again - a great American who stood up for his country.


I agree, but I don't think that blindly following Hitler and ignoring human rights violations in Viet Nam only to say they have a wonderful government is the same as railing against McCarthyism. His civil rights work in the US and his environmental awareness efforts are laudable.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Just a thought,
> but you do realize that it really doesn't require any courage of one's convictions or even indicate good character on the part of any of us to kick at the corpse, after a person has died. It seems so much more macho to address those differences directly when the person remains of this body and can defend their beliefs. Please, try to be the best that your respective Mama's wished you to be!


Even though we're among friends, Eagle is right (as per usual).


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Just a thought,
> but you do realize that it really doesn't require any courage of one's convictions or even indicate good character on the part of any of us to kick at the corpse, after a person has died. It seems so much more macho to address those differences directly when the person remains of this body and can defend their beliefs. Please, try to be the best that your respective Mama's wished you to be!


Agree with this sentiment. Rest in peace Pete.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I agree, but I don't think that blindly following Hitler and ignoring human rights violations in Viet Nam only to say they have a wonderful government is the same as railing against McCarthyism. His civil rights work in the US and his environmental awareness efforts are laudable.


No one is perfect.


----------

